# Australia Visa refused



## MontyT (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

This is my post on this forum. My question is that, My wife had applied for visa on basis of Hair Dresser seven years back, it was refused. Immigration consultant didn't provide us any reason about this as to why it was refused. I did try sending them an email as well, however didn't see any replies from them.

Now after seven years my brother is in Canada, I wanted to apply for Canada on basis of my wife. She is MBA (Sales and Marketing ) and MBA (Finance), for past one year she has been working as Administrative Officer in a construction company.

My question is while filing visa for Canada, should I inform them about Australia visa refusal seven years back ?

Kindly assist me in this? appreciate any replies


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Only if asked on the Canadian application.


----------



## MontyT (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, it is asked while filling a visa, if any visa has been refused previously or not. 

Originally while filling for visa, we blindly followed the immigration consultant. Later on, I came to know that we were eligible for genuine visa based on our educational credentials, Since I was engineer and my wife is MBA.
Still consultant prompted us file on basis of hair dresser for india as it will be better option less chances of failing, we followed him.

Now I am planning to file go according to our qualifications.

Please advise if this is feasible to apply now, since it has already been refused for Australia.

Any answer will appreciated,

Thanks,


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

In regards to the previous refused visa application, this should not be an issue for a PR application (unless there was any criminality involved the application such as misrepresentation).

Previous visa denials are usually an issue for TRV applications and not PR applications. I do recommend carefully reading the eligibility criteria for FSW before spending more time and money on the process. Don't simply trust someone who can make money off of you when they say that you are eligible when in fact there could be eligibility issues.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MontyT said:


> Yeah, it is asked while filling a visa, if any visa has been refused previously or not.


But doesn't that just refer to a Canadian Visa?





> Originally while filling for visa, we blindly followed the immigration consultant. Later on, I came to know that we were eligible for genuine visa based on our educational credentials, Since I was engineer and my wife is MBA.
> Still consultant prompted us file on basis of hair dresser for india as it will be better option less chances of failing, we followed him.



So in other words you lied on your application? Didn't it raise red flags that you had credentials but were told to apply as something else? And doesn't it raise more red flags that you now cannot contact the immigration consultant? I expect he told you to do that knowing you would be refused (and in all honesty you should be for making false statements) because he was only after your money.


----------

